# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  how much sand & cement for 150 bricks

## Gaza

ok laying 150 bricks how many bags of cement & sand required. 
i think around 2 bags cement 5 bags sand. (bags 20kg) 
what do you guys think?

----------


## intertd6

Mortar mix ratio 1:1:6, cement : lime : sand
0.24 + 0.076 * 0.11 * 0.01 * 150 = 0.052 m3 / 8 parts = 0.0065m3 per part
sand 6 * 0.0065 * 1.4 = 55kg of sand , add 20% waste = 66 kg of sand
cement 1 * 0.0065 * 1.6 = 10 kg of cement , add 20% waste = 12 kg of cement
lime 1 * 0.0065 * 0.85 = 6 kg of lime, add 20 % waste = 8 kg of lime.
regards inter

----------


## Gaza

> Mortar mix ratio 1:1:6, cement : lime : sand
> 0.24 + 0.076 * 0.11 * 0.01 * 150 = 0.052 m3 / 8 parts = 0.0065m3 per part
> sand 6 * 0.0065 * 1.4 = 55kg of sand , add 20% waste = 66 kg of sand
> cement 1 * 0.0065 * 1.6 = 10 kg of cement , add 20% waste = 12 kg of cement
> lime 1 * 0.0065 * 0.85 = 6 kg of lime, add 20 % waste = 8 kg of lime.
> regards inter

  cheers my guess emaite seemed close to your caluc's

----------


## Lizzyodowd

i will depend a little bit, on whether they are extruded or pressed bricks, but those calculations are allowing 20% waste so they should be good.

----------


## PeteV

2 x 18 shovel batches will do it easily. 2 bags of 20kg cement, 1 bag of 20kg limil, and 36 shovels of sand. you will get away with a squirt of dishwashing liquid for plasticiser.
hope this helps!

----------

